# I am having 1-3 second lag spikes every 60 seconds.



## Kenny536 (Dec 14, 2008)

The computer is running beautifully. CS:Source and BF2 run flawlessly ... video-wise.

I still have one thing which frustrates me. I did not build this computer so I can lag spike every 30 seconds. It's not the computer - the PC is fine. It's my wireless internet. 

Router: LINKSYS WRT54GL IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11b/g Wireless-G Broadband Router

Newegg.com - LINKSYS WRT54GL IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11b/g Wireless-G Broadband Router - Wireless Routers

Wireless Adapter: LINKSYS WMP54G IEEE 802.11b/g, PCI 2.2 and 2.3 32bit PCI2.2 Wireless-G Adapter Up to 54Mbps Data Rates WEP, WPA, CCX 2.0 - Retail 

Newegg.com - LINKSYS WMP54G IEEE 802.11b/g, PCI 2.2 and 2.3 32bit PCI2.2 Wireless-G Adapter Up to 54Mbps Data Rates WEP, WPA, CCX 2.0 - Wireless Adapters


Yes, I know that wired is much much better for gaming, I am aware of that, but at this point that is not an option because my family hates wires.

Here is what I am going to try and I need some feedback.

I am going to install 3rd party firmware on my router (Tomato). I was deciding between Tomato and DD-WRT and I went with Tomato ... what is your opinion? 

Also, I have no idea how to do this but from what I understand, it increases performance. I am hoping this will eliminate the lag spikes. I know that if I am not careful, I can "brick" my router - so if you guys have any guides on how to do this, I'd appreciate it. I was just going to google for some guides.

Secondly, I am going to replace my wireless adapter with this one: 
Newegg.com - LINKSYS WMP54GS IEEE 802.11b/g 32-bit PCI Interface Wireless-G Adapter with SpeedBooster Up to 54Mbps Data Rates WEP key bits: 64Bit and 128Bit WEP and WPA - Wireless Adapters

It's basically the same one I have now, but with SpeedBooster. However, it clearly says on the box that the speedbooster mode is only available under Windows 2000 and XP. So should I not bother?
However, reading a few NewEgg reviews here : Customer Reviews Of LINKSYS WRT54GL IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11b/g Wireless-G Broadband Router - Retail

It looks like some people have hacked the firmware and enabled speedbooster, given that they have a speedbooster wireless adapter. What do you think of this? Will hacking the firmware and enabling speedbooster still work if I have vista 64-bit? \

Will doing all this even eliminate the lag spikes?


----------------------------------------------


I went to cmd and typed in "ping -t 192.168.1.1" 

and then it started pinging my router.

it showed this line.. one second at a time

"reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=<1ms TTL=64

occasionaly it would have a request timed out line (every 5-15 lines)

but the thing I noticed was that EXACTLY every 60 lines ... the time would jump from <1ms to around 600-1500 ms.. just for the one line. 

I'm guessing this is the spike problem that is pissing me off.

Based off google searches, I think problem is because of the incompatibility of the ralink rt2561 chipset for my adapter with Windows Vista 64-bit. It's actually a common problem.. called something like the vista 60 second lag spikes (1-3 second lag spikes every 60 seconds.

I say this because I have two other laptops. My laptop has XP. I tried this same cmd command on there... no major spikes...my dad's laptop is Windows Vista 64 bit (only difference is that his is home edition, the PC i just built has business edition) and that did not have any spikes as well. 

So that means the only variable that remains is the adapter.. and based off google searches I think it's because it is incompatible with Vista 64-bit (I guess the laptop adapter is not the same chipset).

My friend has this router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166020

He has the same problem.. however, after downloading one of the ralink drivers from these forums:
http://www.vistax64.com/vista-networking-sharing/72358-vista-wireless-network-lag-spikes-2.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/235009-45-linksys-wmp54g-drivers

He was able to fix the spikes. He downloaded and installed the driver, and then ran a program called WLAN Optimizer.

http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/

^ That is a fix for my exact problem.

However, I could not manage to install the rlink drivers. It kept saying unsuccessful or whatever when I clicked browse and specified the driver. It worked for him though, and he suggested that I get the same adapter as him.

What do you think?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this helps. VISTA Wireless Networking Lag Spike Fix


----------



## Kenny536 (Dec 14, 2008)

As I said above - I tried a version of that,

In your link - he outlines it so simply, and that is what I have been trying to do - #5 is where I have the problem - it won't let me install the XP drivers - as I said in my previous post. It's hard to find x64 linksys xp drivers.


----------



## Kenny536 (Dec 14, 2008)

The root problem for this I think is the WLAN Autoconfig, checking for new networks every 60 seconds. to disable this i go to run > services.msc, and scroll down to WLAN Autoconfig and disable it.. but the problem is that when I disable it, I can't detect my network so I can't connect. 


This Autoconfig is only in Vista so what I need to do is install XP drivers for this adapter. The problem is that linksys does not have 64 bit drivers for XP so I have to use ralink or some other driver. 


I do not get any error code - the error I get when trying to install any of the Ralink Drivers is this : 


Windows was unable to install your network controller 

Windows could not find driver software for your device 

If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software. 


The Ralink Wire Lan Card Utility/Status is just a big black X... the Ralink utility/status ONLY works when I install the Linksys driver from my cd that came with my Linksys adapter. That is the only driver I can get it to recognize and thus the only driver I can access the internet with, for this adapter at least.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the 64 bit is the sticking point here.


----------



## Kenny536 (Dec 14, 2008)

I fixed it!!! Not exactly sure how - but the important thing is that it is fixed :}. My little brother has been gaming for hours without a lag spike!

I did several things - I'm not sure what fixed it - here is what I did :

1. Installed 3rd party firmware on my router (Tomato).
2. Enabled Frame Burst and AutoBurner in the Tomato settings.
3. Replaced my Linksys adapter with a SpeedBooster adapter (same adapter, just with speedbooster).

That's it. No Ralink drivers, no anti-lag software, or anything, just used the drivers from the linksys CD. I don't know what it was, it says on the box speedboster only works with XP and 2000.. but I heard people saying they utilized their non-speedbooster router to work with their speedbooster adapter via 3rd party firmware. Maybe that's what I did (I know afterburner enables speedbooster). But I don't see how that would fix it anyway.. whatever, who cares! I'm getting excellent/very good signal with great latency!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, glad you came up with a solution. :smile:


----------

